# Help with Leather Mushroom



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

I have always had trouble keeping leather mushrooms. My first leather mushroom kept shrinking till it broke off its base and continued to shrink. It has since been lost in the rock work. My second leather mushroom is now doing the same thing. 

Also, my kenya tree hasn't been fully open as normal and my pulsing xenias haven't grown too much in the past 5 months (i thought they grow like weeds).

All my parameters are listed below, any thoughts?

*Parameters:*
Calcium - 480ppm
Alkalinity - 9dkh
Nitrite - 0ppm
Nitrate - 0ppm
Phosphate - 0.25ppm
PH - 8.04
Salinity - 1.0245

*Lighting:*
Kessil A350w

*Corals:*
Green Star Polyps
Duncan Coral
Leather Mushroom
Green/Red/Purple Mushrooms
Metallic Green Trumpet Coral
Candy Cane Coral
Caulastrea Coral
Australian Big Polyp Blasto
Green Button Polyp
Colt Coral
Zoas
Yellow Polyps
Grape Coral
Montipora Cap
Montipora Digitat
Clam
Open Brain Coral

*Inhabitants:*
Two Ocellaris Clown Fish
Midas Blenny
Blue/Green Chromis
Yellow Watchmen Goby
Pistol Shrimp
Peppermint Shrimp
Red Star Fish
CUC

Thanks,
MetalArm3


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Pretty nice list of livestock there. Wouldn't mind seeing a pic of the tank,and the coral in question. The first thing that comes to mind is bacterial infection. Have you tried dipping the coral in iodine or melafix? Is there enough flow in the vicinity ? sarcos hate debree next to them.Carbon is also good at removing the built up toxins the softies release and that can contribute to tissue degeneration.

Oh! I presume this is a sarcophyton you are talking about?


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

This is the coral in question.
Saltwater Aquarium Corals for Marine Reef Aquariums: Toadstool Mushroom Leather Coral, Brown

Im running a EccoTech MP10 and a upgraded pump from the stock biocube with the Hydor Flo on the outlet. 

I did have small white worms that killed a previous Kenya Tree. Maybe Ill look in the tank tonight and see if anything is attacking it. I do have carbon but am not currently using it. You think i should start again?

I already lost one mushroom a few months ago...so im trying to save the other one. Everything else in the tank is thriving. 

I also post a video and pictures of the tank (if i can figure it out). 

Thanks,
Metal


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

A picture would be helpful. Another thing comes to mind you do have a good amount of phosphates but that usually would effect your other corals,particularly the SPS,first.I also feel that carbon run in small amounts is much more beneficial than it is without it. Especially the sacros,sinularias, and some of the other softies. How long have you had this leather? I have seen some that came in from the wholesaler just doomed even thought the top would polyp out,the middle would shrivle and waist away.


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

*Vids/Pics*






You can see the first mushrroom at 55 seconds (the next picture is of it in the sand) and another mushroom at 1:00 (the one I lost).

The second two pictures are of the newest mushroom from liveqauria. Its definitely shrinking.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

So in the video there is no degeneration right? The tank video is pretty sweet might I add.In the pictures I don't really see the stalk of the sarco. Is it discolored or pitted? Most of the things that can cause the symptoms of withering sarcos can only be treated through antibacterial corals dips and then back into a proper environment. Worst thing that could happen is it does have an infection and it does lose its head and then you can try and cut off the bad tissue and attach the cap to another rock,or I can just send you another one that I know has no infections free of charge...if you don't get this in order.


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes, in the video, the mushroom at around 55 seconds is perfectly healthy. Then you can see in the same mushroom laying in the sand. 

Here are more pictures of the largest mushroom. You can see how the base has broken off and is slowly withering with bleached spots. I have coral dip (Coral Rx) so I will try that tomorrow. I will float them for say 20min with a powerhead for circulation?

I just hope i cant cut the rock off. I glued it on really good 

And thanks for the compliment. Its alot of hard work but twice as rewarding.

Also, thanks for the offer, I might have to take you up on it...will see how this goes. But, this is what makes the hobby so great, the people that take the time to help fellow hobbyists out.

Thanks!
Metal


----------

